# Sharks??



## SharkBites (Jun 8, 2012)

Just saw these at a asian super market.

Inside were some sharks?? And stingrays and flounders. Is this illegal?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

lol, probably.

Poor things


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Which one? T&T?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think there dogfish

http://www.bcseafood.ca/images/photos/species/spiny_dogfish.png


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I would agree, if that is the right price on the tank. Then I would say for sure, and the rays are more than likely Skate. Both probably locally caught, I know it's legal for live rock cods, but both dog fish and skate aren't really worth much.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man i would take one of those home lol


78 cents a lb thats a bargain...


----------



## SharkBites (Jun 8, 2012)

This was at the market on 33rd and Victoria dr. They are quite big though. So I wasn't sure if they are baby sharks or not


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have caught so many dogfish out in Indian Arm. Theyre such pests

When I was a kid, my dad and I were fishing with his buddy on his buddy's boat and we were fishing for salmon and we caught a dogfish.

Something happened and it was injured and when we threw it back in the water, he floated and a bald eagle swooped down right in front of us, snatched it, and flew off! The whole thing was caught on video!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

something happened lol, yeah gaff hook in the head maybe lol


ThePhoenix said:


> I have caught so many dogfish out in Indian Arm. Theyre such pests
> 
> When I was a kid, my dad and I were fishing with his buddy on his buddy's boat and we were fishing for salmon and we caught a dogfish.
> 
> Something happened and it was injured and when we threw it back in the water, he floated and a bald eagle swooped down right in front of us, snatched it, and flew off! The whole thing was caught on video!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> I have caught so many dogfish out in Indian Arm. Theyre such pests
> 
> When I was a kid, my dad and I were fishing with his buddy on his buddy's boat and we were fishing for salmon and we caught a dogfish.
> 
> Something happened and it was injured and when we threw it back in the water, he floated and a bald eagle swooped down right in front of us, snatched it, and flew off! The whole thing was caught on video!


Sure "something happened" . Sure looks like a dogfish to me too, tons of them in our waters. Caught a bunch this year while salmon fishing. Released them all with no harm. Shoulda kept them and sold them for 77¢/lb and undercut the market!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

funny how dog fish hate there fins being copped off and hit in the head lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh... They HATE it? Oops

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember going salmon fishing as a kid and catching a dog fish too, my dad was pissed.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

c'mon one of you sw nuts set up a pacific coast reef tank.. DO IT


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

My step brother took me out salmon fishing in port renfrew but we got skunked so he told me we could go catch dogfish and he took me to a spot where there was so many you didnt even have to wait for them to bite you could just snag them... never tried to eat one tho we just used them for crab bait


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

I digress from most opinions regarding our local dogfish's edibility. most people probably don't know these hated fish are considered prime catch in quite a few european countries such as great britain. ireland etc. to bring out dogfish true flavor they must be prepared fresher than fresh and then be soaked for at least 24 hours to leach out all remaining uric acid. used to enjoy them battered deep fried as fish and chip lot more than cods or rockfish that were plaguing our lines. there was a scare regarding dogfish tissue accumulating mercury, dioxin toxins but since those pulp and sawmills cleaned up their acts this is no longer the case.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Some areas the dogfish are all but gone from overfishing, or at least over the last few years when I have gotten out to my favourite spot. I thought they just passed some bill that made shark an item you couldn't buy or order in restaurants anymore...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

reeferious said:


> I digress from most opinions regarding our local dogfish's edibility. most people probably don't know these hated fish are considered prime catch in quite a few european countries such as great britain. ireland etc. to bring out dogfish true flavor they must be prepared fresher than fresh and then be soaked for at least 24 hours to leach out all remaining uric acid. used to enjoy them battered deep fried as fish and chip lot more than cods or rockfish that were plaguing our lines. there was a scare regarding dogfish tissue accumulating mercury, dioxin toxins but since those pulp and sawmills cleaned up their acts this is no longer the case.


They all have mercury in them and our fisheries here only recommend curtain size can be eating. They are a cool fish though.


----------

